# Sangin' Ladies....how do you find the Alto tone in songs?



## kbragg (Jan 5, 2008)

This is kinda off topic but not really. I am a weak soprano, strong alto, but I have a hard time finding my "tone" if that makes sense. Pretty much all the women sing either a strained soprano or a strained Tenor, but rarely do I hear the alto tone in the song. Alto ladies, how do you find it? I want to sing out more in church but if I sing soprano it's just a screech followed by a cough!HELP!


----------



## golden bronze (Jan 5, 2008)

I  sing alto find alto is the most difficult art to hear beacuse it is the middle tone and most modern gospel songs have altos singing soprano anyway.

I suggest that you rehearse next to a tenor and harmonize...that always helps. You also have to know your role in the song...the alto often tells the story and adds depth. 

Don't let choir directors cause you to abuse your instrument by stretching it beyond capacity until you are horse. You have to work your way up to those e and f notes.  Drink lots of water, avoid coughing. 

My sister is a classically trained musician with a mean contralto. She says breath contol can help. Practice breathing in and filling your diaphram with  air and letting it slowly out through your teeth like a hiss.  Lie on your back with a book on you diaphram and have a partner gently press...that is diaphramic singing and will help you get a better tone.


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow. I don't know how to answer that. I grew up playing piano so it's pretty easy for me to harmonize against a soprano or tenor. Doesn't mean I can sing.  I can find the right note though. 
I agree with Golden_bronze's suggestion.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jan 5, 2008)

I know exactly what you are talking about!

It's hard for me to find the alto and even to hear the alto on some records. I sing soprano in church (I do it well too), but my voice sounds better (if singing alone) in my mezzo-soprano range. 

What I have done is, instead of singing the soprano when listening to records (which would be easy) I focus in on the alto, find the part, and sing along. 

You might not have all the movements right, but your ear will catch on and you will say "Huh that doesn't sound right...rewind." Rewind that tape and figure out where the alto part moved. 

It helps alot! Now when I'm out (especially since like all my friends sing) I can, with some work, add the alto part. But, in my listening to songs I have gotten much better at singing tenor. I told my friend this who is an amazing singer and on New years we were at this concert and she was like WOW you really can sing tenor now. Hahaha.

Also if you can find the tenor or soprano note you can find the alto note. Move up or down a step. 

*Usually, I just end up singin octave of soprano alot of the times. People don't know what you are singing around you, but it still matches the music and sounds good. So if you want to sing out, but don't want to strain in your soprano range just sing octave of soprano.*


----------



## Farida (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmm...I don't know how to explain it. Go down a 3rd....I wish I could explain...

I actually think mezzosoprano tone is the hardest to find. I always sang soprano and the director made me mezzo. I was always


----------



## dreamer26 (Jan 6, 2008)

What i do is I sing the soprano note and then drop it down one note.  If you can find soprano and if you can find tenor you can find alto.  The more you practice the better you'll become at hearing the part/note.

Here's an exercise for you, sing He is able in the three different parts.

Soprano- He is able
Alto- He is able
Tenor -He is able

If you can do it then you can find alto everytime.

I hoped this helped being that you can't hear me.


----------

